# GENERAL FORUM > THE ANABOLIC LOUNGE - Off Topic Discussion >  Rambelin Freak

## gottibme

I know half of you read Muscular Devolopment so do any of you know how is arms got like that?The rambelin Freak

----------


## lifta_00

synthol abuse bro

----------


## pwerfll1

yup the man who's arms xploded

----------


## gottibme

what is synthol abuse?like taking too much gear?

----------


## STYLE74

> what is synthol abuse?like taking too much gear?


Synthol is some sort of posing oil that some IDIOTS abuse and they end up looking like that retart.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

it is an oil that is injected deep into a muscle. The oil takes a long time to dissipate and the muscle swells. used sensibly it can be an effective tool for BBers and apparently all the top level guys have used it in some way. If abused it can lead to hideous abnormal looking lumps. Many peole have also said he did not abuse synthol but in fact had implants. Whatever he did he is a tool of the highest order!

----------


## bbplaya21

i dont care what people say about him but i read his pages in the MD every month. that man is one funny fvcker

----------


## RussianVodka

lots of synthol

----------


## cj1capp

> i dont care what people say about him but i read his pages in the MD every month. that man is one funny fvcker


i agree with that

----------


## BoxerTricks07

wot a fool, the guy was trying to drain it out lol

----------


## *RAGE*

welcome to two years ago,,, :2offtopic:

----------


## beatango2008

> I know half of you read Muscular Devolopment so do any of you know how is arms got like that?The rambelin Freak


How do you not know about Greg? 
lol I think everybody knows about him, or thought they did anyhow.
Look him up on youtube the (The mans arms who exploded) lol

----------


## beatango2008

PerfectBeast,
You are getting huge man, been awhile since you posted in this section.
looking great brother.

----------


## Hoggage_54



----------


## beatango2008

DAMMIT! i hate when that happens

----------


## jbm



----------

